# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pershendetje !.

## CMulaki

Te nderuar forumista jam i ri ne kete forum !. Kerkova gjithe diten per nje teme e cila me interesoj !.

Testi i matures 2012 !.

Jam ne drejtimin shkenca natyrore , Ks !. Shpresoj qe mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri me ndonje material , informacion qfare duhet te mesoj !.
Faleminderit .

----------

